# Plz help--Want to move to UAE-- no luck



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a qualified Personal Trainer who would like to move to UAE from Toronto. I am highly motivated and have worked with a lot of top Athletes in Canada and have also competed in bodybuilding for 7 years. My main goal is to make my clients ready to work hard and lose some pounds and want them to physically and mentally feel good about themselves. I offer comprehensive fitness programs, program modification, nutritional advice, dietary classes where healthy recipes are taught in your own home. One on one personal training, couples training and class training. Im ready to work unsociable hours and for as many hours that is needed. I am also very fluent in English and can speak and understand Arabic. I have all the proper certifications needed FTS, PTS (CAN FIT PRO certified) and First Aid & CPR.

Ive been trying to find a job in my field for months. Ive tried everything and im having no luck! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance 

Anis


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you contacted fitness first and the other gyms directly to apply?


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have you contacted fitness first and the other gyms directly to apply?


Yes i have tried. Those gyms are hard to get into. I was told to apply to the hotel gyms. But still no luck :S


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Anis,

Keep trying with the hotels and gyms, not much else to do besides that. If you can afford to come for a couple of months by your own means to look for jobs do it, being here will increase your chances a lot.


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Anis,
> 
> Keep trying with the hotels and gyms, not much else to do besides that. If you can afford to come for a couple of months by your own means to look for jobs do it, being here will increase your chances a lot.


Thank you. I have been thinking of that. It is expensive and it would be hard for me to pay that. Do you think it's worth taking the risk?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if you check on the Dubai section there's a guy who says he recently got a job offer to manage one of the Fitness First clubs here so there's some sort of demand. he is being moved from the UK. Do a search and maybe ask him for advice? He might be able to point you in the right direction. About coming in a trip, I guess it all depends on how much you really want to move and how much you are willing to 'invest' in your move? I am sure you would find a job eventually, but it does sound like a tough industry... jobs stability is not great, hours are tough, lots of jobs are commission based, lots of flaky clients, etc. I know of someone who works as a trainer, although she is a freelancer. Is been a though ride for her but sounds like she finally built a good base of customers and she loves it here because of the sun and the beach (she's from the UK), but I guess is all down to your personal preferences and what kind of lifestyle are you looking for and your expectations. This place desperately needs more gyms, trainers, more fitness in general, people are very unfit and a lot of us became even more unfit after moving here!! But is a tough job, at least that is my perception. 

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> if you check on the Dubai section there's a guy who says he recently got a job offer to manage one of the Fitness First clubs here so there's some sort of demand. he is being moved from the UK. Do a search and maybe ask him for advice? He might be able to point you in the right direction. About coming in a trip, I guess it all depends on how much you really want to move and how much you are willing to 'invest' in your move? I am sure you would find a job eventually, but it does sound like a tough industry... jobs stability is not great, hours are tough, lots of jobs are commission based, lots of flaky clients, etc. I know of someone who works as a trainer, although she is a freelancer. Is been a though ride for her but sounds like she finally built a good base of customers and she loves it here because of the sun and the beach (she's from the UK), but I guess is all down to your personal preferences and what kind of lifestyle are you looking for and your expectations. This place desperately needs more gyms, trainers, more fitness in general, people are very unfit and a lot of us became even more unfit after moving here!! But is a tough job, at least that is my perception.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!



According to my research it seems like there more of a demand for females then males for some reason. I do love personal training, ive been doing it for a long time. And i know i would love it in Dubai primarily for the Sun and beach! lol. I could also speak arabic which i find to be a big advantage no? But that was some very valuable information you've provided me with thank u so much. IO'll continuw on the job search and hopefully ofind something. Who knows maybe ill save up and make my way down sometime.


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

o and how much money do you think i would need if i was to come for a job search?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't bother paying for Arabic classes... unless you really really really want to learn it, because it won't make a difference to land a job.

To come for a couple of months I'd say you will need around 20K AED - ballpark figure, don't quote me on that!! It all depends on how frugal or splendid you want to be. You could get a room in a shared flat in a ok-ish area for 3K or 4K a month, or stay in a hotel apartment for 5-6K a month. Yo could eat on 100 aed per day, or 100 aed per meal... pay a metro ticket for 11 aed or splurge on a taxi which will cost around 60 aed from the marina to let's say Deira, etc. Is all very relative but that should give you some sort of idea I hope.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Don't bother paying for Arabic classes... unless you really really really want to learn it, because it won't make a difference to land a job.
> 
> To come for a couple of months I'd say you will need around 20K AED - ballpark figure, don't quote me on that!! It all depends on how frugal or splendid you want to be. You could get a room in a shared flat in a ok-ish area for 3K or 4K a month, or stay in a hotel apartment for 5-6K a month. Yo could eat on 100 aed per day, or 100 aed per meal... pay a metro ticket for 11 aed or splurge on a taxi which will cost around 60 aed from the marina to let's say Deira, etc. Is all very relative but that should give you some sort of idea I hope.


ah nevermind about the Arabic, didn't read that you already speak it. It will be advantageous but not overtly advantageous unless you find customers who only speak Arabic but I doubt is going to be the case.


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> ah nevermind about the Arabic, didn't read that you already speak it. It will be advantageous but not overtly advantageous unless you find customers who only speak Arabic but I doubt is going to be the case.


wow so like 5000 canadian. Pretty pricey. But who knows it may pay off. HMMMMMMMMMMMM. Now im in contemplation mode lol. Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes, ouch

and I forgot to mention your visa costs since you guys no longer get free visas on arrival


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes, ouch
> 
> and I forgot to mention your visa costs since you guys no longer get free visas on arrival


Apparently they hate Canada now i heard? THey removed the Canadian base from Dubai or something liek that. Usually everyone loves us iw as suprised to hear that. Do u know any thing about this? And how much would the visa cost around if you know? Thanks


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

How much do the visas cost?


----------



## Anis (Jan 31, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes, ouch
> 
> and I forgot to mention your visa costs since you guys no longer get free visas on arrival


how much do they cost?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

It depends on the lenght of the visa. Please do a search on Google, the website of the Canada Embassy in UAE should have that information.


----------

